# Started stim.cycle too low? - Merional



## Bev H (Nov 4, 2002)

Dear Peter
Sorry to trouble you as I know you're doubly busy now with the move etc.
We have started this cycle with a new clinic, and in all previous cycles (7 in total - with 2 different clinics - they have all started me off on 400/450 Puregon or Menopur (with the exception of the very first ever cycle which was 200iuPuregon and abandoned due to lack of response). This clinic started me off on 225 Merional on days 1-3 then upped it to 300 following a scan which showed one follicle on the right and ?2 on the left. Bloods were taken and checked, in particular E2, then following a phone call the upped the dose to 450i.u. Further scan and blood 2 days later showed the follicle on the right at 18mm and the other, now one, on the left v. small. I was really upset and shocked as in previous cycles we have always had between 5-9 follicles. I asked the clinic if the reduced number could be due to the lack of drugs and they said NO as my hormone levels were fantastic and did not warrant such a high dose   I feel rather anxious now as we go back tomorrow for another scan and blood check on E2 and then decide what to do. I have now been on stims since Friday 18th July and have had 450 for the last 3 nights and will have that again tonight. What do you think?? Would welcome your comments, thank you.
Best wishes to you all, love Bev H xx


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Bev H said:


> Dear Peter
> Sorry to trouble you as I know you're doubly busy now with the move etc.
> We have started this cycle with a new clinic, and in all previous cycles (7 in total - with 2 different clinics - they have all started me off on 400/450 Puregon or Menopur (with the exception of the very first ever cycle which was 200iuPuregon and abandoned due to lack of response). This clinic started me off on 225 Merional on days 1-3 then upped it to 300 following a scan which showed one follicle on the right and ?2 on the left. Bloods were taken and checked, in particular E2, then following a phone call the upped the dose to 450i.u. Further scan and blood 2 days later showed the follicle on the right at 18mm and the other, now one, on the left v. small. I was really upset and shocked as in previous cycles we have always had between 5-9 follicles. I asked the clinic if the reduced number could be due to the lack of drugs and they said NO as my hormone levels were fantastic and did not warrant such a high dose
> 
> ...


----------



## Bev H (Nov 4, 2002)

Dear Peter
Thank you for the reply - we are still going ahead and hope for the best.
Best wishes to you, Love Bev H x


----------

